

Uber’s App Is Anything but Malware - aymenim
http://better.mobi/2014/12/10/ubers-app-is-anything-but-malware/

======
lstyls
This article is terribly written. It reads like a fluff piece written by a
lazy junior high school student. Which it very well may be for all I can tell.

To start, it quotes "a blog posted to HN" as a source, _and then links to the
HN thread_ , not the blog post itself. That's like quoting a wikipedia article
as a primary document. At least link to the actual blog article.

Following that, the author attempts to debunk concerns about Uber's data
collection purely by quoting Uber's own PR. He/she wraps up by using some
unintroduced 3rd party app to show that your data is secure from mtm attacks.
Ugh.

The worst part is, the post that this is attempting to debunk _is_ problematic
and greatly flawed. Any time there's one of these freak-outs about what
permissions a popular app is granted on people's phones, its almost always way
overblown or taken completely out of context. It should be shooting fish in a
barrel, but the author completely missed anyway.

